# Please help me pick out a new tank :)



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I really need some input, and everyone here is always so helpful. 

I keep upgrading my Betta tank and I'm ready to take ONE MORE leap! I first started out with the teeny tiny tank from Think Geek - that was a sad one and it made my Betta miserable. Now I'm at this one; http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/Detail.aspx?id=4271 Its really nice, but 1.8 seems a bit cramped, especially with the decorations I have in there. 

My birthday was this past weekend and I got $150 in Amazon.com gift cards. I've spent the past few days looking at tanks on there and I just can't decide. I don't really trust customer reviews because I work in advertising/marketing and I know how, erm, "fake" product reviews can be. 

The tank will have to sit on my desk in my bedroom because I work from home and that's about the only place it'll fit. Since I work from home and will be next to it 9 hours out of the day, then sleep next to it for another 8 hours, I really need it to have a quiet filter/motor. The Tetra bowl I have now is super quiet and I love that about it. 

Because of limited space, I also can't go over 3 gallons. I've found a few that I like and I'm wondering if people can give input or advice on how nice these are, or how loud their filter systems are. Or...if you have any other suggestions I'd love to see them! 

These are the ones I've been eying;

http://www.amazon.com/TOM-Aquarium-...YNZ6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328029318&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Ec...7VRS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328026759&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-Crescen...0Y7S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328026759&sr=8-2

Thank you for any input you guys might have!!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I do like the 3rd one. It looks great. I also have a suggestion. I have 2 of those: http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Style-...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328030570&sr=1-1

And they're amazing IMO. Never had any problem with the filter, light and I've had them for about 8 months. There's already a hole in the back of the hood for the heater.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Other suggestions:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=penn+plax+radius
This one is only 2 gallons but it has a very nice filter in it.
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Desktop-Glass-Aquarium-2-gallon/dp/B0047XMQBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328038703&sr=8-1
Cheaper knock off from Penn Plax
http://www.amazon.com/Prism-Nano-Aquarium-Black-Gallon/dp/B0069R4YUA/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1328038964&sr=8-26
http://www.amazon.com/Vertex-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-Gallons/dp/B0069RPRHO/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039034&sr=8-39
http://www.amazon.com/Parallel-Gallon-Desktop-Aquarium-Black/dp/B006P1NH8U/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039084&sr=8-42
http://www.amazon.com/Petco-Bookshelf-Freshwater-Fish-Aquarium/dp/B004FJ9SDC/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039143&sr=8-16
http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Evolve-LED-Aquarium-gallons/dp/B006OMKMTM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039196&sr=8-1
The Chi (now that a lid is available for it, this makes an awesome betta tank.)
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Chi-Aquarium-Kit-5-Gallon/dp/B003TM1BAE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Gen2387 said:


> I do like the 3rd one. It looks great. I also have a suggestion. I have 2 of those: http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Style-...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1328030570&sr=1-1
> 
> And they're amazing IMO. Never had any problem with the filter, light and I've had them for about 8 months. There's already a hole in the back of the hood for the heater.


I like the third one as well! The 5 gallon one is nice, but its a bit too big for my desk :-(



Dragonii said:


> Other suggestions:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=penn+plax+radius
> This one is only 2 gallons but it has a very nice filter in it.
> ...


Wowza, thanks for the links! Now three of those are on my consideration list. I really like the one with the rocks and the quiet trickle of water, but I can't tell if I'd be able to fit my current decorations in there...I assume the rock part comes off so you can adjust all of that, though. Its also a 5 gallon which is a bit too big, but because it is more vertical I think it might be okay. 

Thank you so much for the responses!!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I should have put a bit more info in that post with those links. You want to know real world thoughts on some of these tanks, I didn't really offer that.

The Tom... I believe it is made of acrylic and if I am not mistaken, even the flat sides have a slight curve to them. This makes viewing the fish a bit "off" as the curvature of the acrylic magnifies your view. The filter may be a bit too strong for a Betta at 80 gph.

Marineland, I have owned several of their small tanks like that one. None of them stuck around for long. The acrylic scratches and I had one even get small micro cracks along the bottom. Filtration is usually good in Marineland products but they do require the constant purchase of new filter pads and if it has a bio wheel it may make some noise. 

Tetra Crescent... it just looks cheap to me. I don't like the filters either. Those things take up a lot of room and you will have to buy Tetra refill filters for it.

For around $50 you can get good quality if you know what to look for, and do exactly what you are doing, ask.

Take the Penn Plax Radius for example ( I just bought the 3.4 gallon), it is made of glass, has curved front edges, completely rimless and makes for a very nice display. Very modern and expensive looking.... as far as the tank that is. The filter is nothing to jump for joy about but it is sufficient for a betta. The light is a bit lack luster but I can recommend a few really nice upgrades for the light varying from $10 to $60+, depending on if you are planning serious plant growth or not.
This is my Radius. It's new, has a few upgrades and I'm still working on plant growth.








That is the 3.4 gallon.
You said 3 gallons max, so you could look at the Vertex.
Same style tank, 2.7 gallons. It just needs a light.








http://www.amazon.com/Vertex-Desktop-Aquarium-Kit-Gallons/dp/B0069RPRHO/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039034&sr=8-39
You can get clip on LED lights for anywhere between $20 to $60 that would make that little tank pop.
There are also some really cool looking LED stick lights on Ebay that can even go in the tank starting out around $10.

Another good option would be the Fluval Spec or Aqueon Evolve. Both available in 2 gallons (Evolve comes in a 4 gallon as well)
Spec: all glass construction, huge filtration system, all in one (yet simple) design.
I have one of these as well. Great little tank. The filter is huge and very effective. The LED light is good for some low light plants. It looks nice, it's unique, does NOT look cheap. I am even thinking about buying a second one.
This is what mine looked like when Dante was in it.








Now it's at my home with a new betta in it and it's growing some new plants.








I'm thinking about getting another to go on the other side of the Edge.

The Evolve: These are new to the market. They are acrylic, but not that thin cheap acrylic like you see on the Eclipse systems, these things are thick, high quality acrylic. Same idea as the Speck, filter is in the back, led light on the top (yes, they do have a cover), however... the filter design isn't as good as the Speck. They use a standard drop in disposable filter pad so you will be buying filters for it unless you mod it in some way. They don't have any good bio media but it's easy to add your own.

the Chi... glass, unique, (5 gallons but it's a tall 5 gallons so the base is kind of small). The filter is ok for a betta, it's not big nor powerful but it has a gentle flow. The tank is glass, good quality and it's very stylish.
They do make a lid now so you can add that and not worry about your fish jumping out.

All in all, I think the Vertex with a nice light would make you happy.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

What an excellent response!! Thank you so much. I really appreciate the in-depth descriptions and the picture. I've been hunting on google for nice, large photos of some of these tanks because the photos on amazon.com are not the most realistic!

Funny you think I should go with the Vertex or the Radius, because I have officially narrowed it down to those two!!

http://www.amazon.com/Radius-Deskto...R2CC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039410&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Vertex-Deskto...HO/ref=sr_1_39?ie=UTF8&qid=1328039034&sr=8-39

Right now I am leaning more towards the Radius - if only because I'm feeling "go big or go home" in terms of 3.4 gallons vs. 2.7 and I'm worried that in a month or two I'm going to want to give my betta even MORE space! 

If you had to choose between these two, you would go with the Vertex?

Can you speak to which one has the quieter filter/motor?

Again, thank you very much!!!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the Radius 3.4 gallon. 
It's a foot wide and 7.5" from back to front. It stands 10.5" tall.

With a foot print of 12x7.5" you should be ok.

The filter is an internal that sticks to the wall with suction cups. It has a removable sponge that can be cleaned and put back in. It's not a very big filter, but it will work for a betta. Without the Venturi (air) hose attached it will be perfectly silent. The light is a bit on the "meh" side, but it's a light. You can always upgrade later. Same thing for the filter.
I am using this filter and light on mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Internal-Filter-45gph-adjustable/dp/B00176GKM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328044508&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-60-LED-Clip-On-Light/dp/B005WKFZU8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1328044541&sr=8-3
There are other lights that cost a bit less but I have live plants and therefore went for the big one.
A cheaper more basic LED light (yet still an upgrade from the one that comes with it) would be this one.
http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-21-LED-Clip-On-Light/dp/B004RJFC80/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328044541&sr=8-2

Or I think you can even buy the same light that is on it and just double up on them.

So if you have the room for it, get the 3.4 gallon Radius, or even the 5 gallon if you can. lol
If you find that you want a better light or filter just upgrade later, you are really buying it for the tank, and it is a sweet tank.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

These might help.










































The lid is just a piece of plastic with these really simple hinges. I heard someone refer to it as "flimsy", personally, I think it's genius. It does what it should do without being over complicated or intrusive. It's not heavy duty, but let's face it, it just sits there.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

and this is the heater I am using. Seems to be just right.
http://www.amazon.com/Jr-Aquatics-Watt-Submersible-Heater/dp/B0006JLQE4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328047081&sr=8-1

I want to try the DB Betta stik too. Maybe when I buy my other Speck I will order one and try it.


BTY, to explain the foggy look, I have Frosted window film on the back.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe you just helped me choose which one to buy. 

Thank you thank you thank you!!! These pictures are exactly what I was looking for!!

I really just want a sturdy tank that I can fit my castle into, plus some other decorations...quiet but small enough to fit on my desk. I think this is the one. 

Have to say thank you again, for going through the trouble of posting all of these photos and the information!!

-Edit-

Ah yes I was wondering about the fog! That explains it! I have a light that I want to put behind the tank - it changes colors very slowly and makes the water look pretty. Hopefully it isn't driving my betta nuts


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

A changing light would look cool. You should consider using the frosted window film, it would help to spread the light and make it more of a color shifting background.

I may have to look into that. lol


And you're welcome. I know how hard it is to buy something when the internet gives you no information.
I stumbled on this tank and could find nothing on it. I ordered it at risk, figured it was Amazon so I could return it. For some reason, no one else has these things. Just Amazon.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> A changing light would look cool. You should consider using the frosted window film, it would help to spread the light and make it more of a color shifting background.
> 
> I may have to look into that. lol
> 
> ...


Its so nerve wracking! :lol: I want to get him a perfect home, without spending too much money (I don't have a lot, recently graduated from college and am just starting out!) but luckily I have these gift cards to use so it makes the gamble a little less scary. 

I will definitely try to get the frosted cover for the back, you're right in that it would help spread the light out! 

And you're right about there being very little on the net about this one. Always makes me wary...but it could technically be a good thing - maybe people are quite happy with the tanks so they aren't complaining everywhere ;-)

Anywho, thank you again! I'll try to post some pics up in the picture thread when I get it and have it all set up!! Hooray!!


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

You're welcome, make sure to post pictures. I would love to see what other people do with this tank. Maybe we should start a thread just on it and try to make people aware of it. It really is a little hidden gem on the internet.

There's a big canister filter out there that is little known that will blow you away too. If you have big aquariums you would love it.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> You're welcome, make sure to post pictures. I would love to see what other people do with this tank. Maybe we should start a thread just on it and try to make people aware of it. It really is a little hidden gem on the internet.
> 
> There's a big canister filter out there that is little known that will blow you away too. If you have big aquariums you would love it.


Great idea, we should spread the word! :-D 

This tank will be the biggest I have, and the only I have. We used to have a pretty big one in my family home when I was a kid but it is long gone, sadly. 

I'm also getting another decoration and some prettier gravel to put in! Oh and the heater you linked


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii - I got the tank today!!

Setting it up now. How long would you suggest I let it set for? I'm not very knowledgeable about new tanks. 

It was kinda loud until I removed that air tube thing. What the heck is the purpose of that?? Its rather annoying. :lol:


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Ack, sorry for the triple post but I can't figure out how to edit my previous one! Here are some photos of my new Betta tank  Momo is loving the extra space!






























Momo seems to be sticking to the back where the color-changing light is...and he's having a bit of trouble fighting the water flow from the filter. I'll watch him and see if he gets better with it. 

All in all, I LOVE this tank. Perfect size for my desk (sitting right next to a 27 inch iMac with room to spare) and the filter is even quieter than my previous small Betta bowl aquarium. I love that the decorations inside aren't visibly warped by curved glass, too. The light that clips on is dull but my color-changing light behind the tank is better anyways.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry Mabes, I have been Jeep shopping for the past few days. It's taking all my time.

That looks great. I hope you like it.
The filter has a slide to turn it down and if that doesn't slow it down enough open it and see if you can do anything to mod it. I have my friend bringing me the one that came with mine this week. I'll see if I can figure something out.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Sorry Mabes, I have been Jeep shopping for the past few days. It's taking all my time.
> 
> That looks great. I hope you like it.
> The filter has a slide to turn it down and if that doesn't slow it down enough open it and see if you can do anything to mod it. I have my friend bringing me the one that came with mine this week. I'll see if I can figure something out.



Don't worry about it! 

I turned the nozzle all the way over to the left so that the water hits the side of the tank...that seemed to slow the current way down. I also put a betta log in there today but he doesn't seem to like it yet :lol:


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

lol, I gave Dante a betta log Friday, he swam through it once.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> lol, I gave Dante a betta log Friday, he swam through it once.



LOL!

I just saw Momo go through his. He's finally figuring out that his food falls and collects there :lol:

Question; would I be able to get him a tank mate in a 3.4 gallon? An Otos or Ghost Shrimp, or a Ramshorn? I really don't want him to kill anything but it'd be cool to have something else in there, I think, without overcrowding.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Mine has an Amano shrimp and a nerite snail with him.
Ghost shrimp are fine but you have to make sure it is actually a real ghost shrimp. Prawns get mistaken for ghost all the time and they will eat on your bettas fins.
Amano's are bigger, but they eat algae and left over food, not your betta.
You could put two shrimp in a tank that size, but just add one snail. They poop a lot. I use nerites because they eat algae fast and you can get some pretty ones.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Mine has an Amano shrimp and a nerite snail with him.
> Ghost shrimp are fine but you have to make sure it is actually a real ghost shrimp. Prawns get mistaken for ghost all the time and they will eat on your bettas fins.
> Amano's are bigger, but they eat algae and left over food, not your betta.
> You could put two shrimp in a tank that size, but just add one snail. They poop a lot. I use nerites because they eat algae fast and you can get some pretty ones.



Excellent, thank you! I think a snail might be best and most fun. Definitely don't want to tempt one to eat the other :roll:


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Get an Amano. The snail is cute but he is so slow he looks like a fancy rock. The shrimp is all the place. He is more fun to watch than the fish.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Get an Amano. The snail is cute but he is so slow he looks like a fancy rock. The shrimp is all the place. He is more fun to watch than the fish.


Just watched a youtube vid on it and WOW they are fast! You're positive he wouldn't try to eat them...? :lol:


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have one with my guy at work, I have a ghost shrimp with one at home and I have about 5 Amano's in a 12 gallon with a bunch of other fish, including a long fin albino bristle nose pleco... they haven't messed with any of my fish.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 6, 2012)

Wowza! Alrighty. I'll see what I can do! Thanks again for all your help!!


----------

